# Great Lakes FrightFest Facade 2010



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

we were just setting up the bottom and middle pieces and getting them line up.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)




----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

This is the back side...looking through the door you see The Haunter and over to the right is Tater.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Here is the top


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

By the way, this withstood approx 60 mile @ hour winds in the early AM in Petersburg MI.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

found a full shot of it


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

looks good _ I wondered about you guys there in the weather that came last night- good to know the facade held, hope every one else was as lucky! Some day I will go to the fright fest. - just hasn't worked out yet.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

and you're so close too!!
You would have a great time...good folks and great food on Saturday night.
I wasn't there last night...new baby and all.


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Very nice work ... looks great!


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

Looks very very good. Good to hear it survived the storm


----------



## NoahFentz (May 13, 2007)

amazing work Jeff. Love the brick color. ALL of the detail. Very very cool!!


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Excellent work Jeff, it looks super.


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

Glad you folks made it through the storms. That is a very nice set up you built.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

very cool Jeff I wish I could have made it there


----------



## fick209 (Aug 31, 2009)

The brick and all the details are awsome, glad it withstood the winds.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

thank you everyone for the kind words.
Already have an idea what to add to it next year.
Another 8 ft wide building...thinking 12 ft tall.

I might just do something like this for a yard decoration for halloween this year???


----------



## ghost37 (Jul 30, 2008)

Looks awesome. Great job!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Looks great Jeff. You can tell alot of work went into that. Where/how do you store it?


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

I think you should build an entire house like that


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

lol...sure thing Roxy.
I donated it to them..not sure how they store it, but it is modular.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Awesome job there FE!!! Great detail. Thanx for sharing.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I finally remembered this thread. Awesome!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad everyone likes it.
Mr. Stoll took a couple of really cool pictures of it.


----------



## Front Yard Fright (Dec 23, 2005)

That's fantastic!
Amazing work!
.


----------



## kprimm (Mar 14, 2009)

Really wish i could have went to great lakes fright fest but they had it the same weekend as midwest haunters convention and i was there. Hopefully next year i will be able to go. Would like to be able to attend both every year.


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Jeff, it looks great. Glad it held up in the high winds.


----------

